# THE ART OF RACING



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Has anyone read a book called The Art of Racing in the Rain? It is written in the words of the dog, apparently when he is on his deathbed.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I haven't read it yet, BUT I plan on it. I just read the review for it in People Magazine and it sounds perfect! I do know that the dog's name is Enzo and the author is Garth Stein. He must have a huge heart to be able to write like this.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

I was in Starbucks and they were selling copies of it and I read the flap inside. I was like oh man I gotta get this! but not paying $25 for it. Can't wait to read it.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Wonderful book!!started and finished yesterday.Kinda wondered at first about all the car racing stuff till I realized it was a parable on how to live your life.It would be a great book for someone mourning the loss of a loved dog.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I want to read it too, sounds like a good book. I also saw it in Starbucks.


----------

